# Single pick up Shredder. Which Humbucker?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok This time I haven't made up my mind BEFORE I ask for advice.

Meh, I do that sometimes.

Anyway, this will be a single humbucker guitar with a fairly flat neck, single volume knob, no tone knob and will have a whammy.

The client is a repeat customer and LOVES the EVH humbucker I installed on he most recent guitar.

I can just go ahead and find another of those, but I would be interested in hearing from the membership here as to their choices for a shredder humbucker.

New or used. I want this thing to rip!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JB, custom 5, alternate 8.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Vineham Granite w Alnico 8 mag


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

everyone's tastes are different but the Dimarzio Tone Zone is pretty great sounding in that application.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Keep em coming. 

One thing the client noted about the EVH is that the pick squeals seem to really jump out of it.

Now, that may also be a result of a combination of elements on that particular guitar, but at least some of that is because of that humbucker.

And, by the way, I have no resistance to just getting another EVH, but that's not what he asked me to do. He said he likes that pickup but is open to suggestions.

Your replies are helpful.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Vineham Rampage


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Fernandes Dog fighter. Made for heavy metal superstrats


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

SD Pegasus, DiMarzio AT-1, Wilde Bill Lawrence L500XL.


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

Marshallhead By Wolfetone


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the full set of HSS dog fighters. They look like this. 10.6k splittable humbucker. Sorry it's a web photo but I can take pics of the actual pups when I get home


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> I have the full set of HSS dog fighters. They look like this. 10.6k splittable humbucker. Sorry it's a web photo but I can take pics of the actual pups when I get home
> 
> View attachment 360490



I'm no expert, but isn't 10.6k fairly low for a heavy metal humbucker?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

High output?? I think of active pups..EMG's?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> High output?? In think of active pups..EMG's?


Yes, that's one option. I'm not necessarily saying high output is the goal. It's a single pickup shredder with a whammy that will stay in tune.

I'm just curious as to what makes a good responsive bridge pickup for this type of instrument, personal tastes notwithstanding.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I always consider the amp I’m using when choosing a Humbucker for a guitar next to other factors like the brightness/darkness of the guitar itself.

Since I like my higher gain tones from the amp and not much of a pedal guy if I’m running a JCM 800 I like to go with something a little hotter or if I know it’s for using mainly with my Uberschall I can go with something not quite as and let the gain on my amp do much of the work and having the benefits of a little less output and more clarity from my pickups, something in the 12-15k range like the Vineham Granite or Duncan Alt -8 - I’m partial to the low end tightness I get from Alnico 8 mags although im mostly talking rythym tones here. Since I play both rythym and leads in my band is where I find the 12-15k pups give me the best of both worlds, just my experience.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> I always consider the amp I’m using when choosing a Humbucker for a guitar next to other factors like the brightness/darkness of the guitar itself.
> 
> Since I like my higher gain tones from the amp and not much of a pedal guy if I’m running a JCM 800 I like to go with something a little hotter or if I know it’s for using mainly with my Uberschall I can go with something not quite as and let the gain on my amp do much of the work and having the benefits of a little less output and more clarity from my pickups, something in the 12-15k range like the Vineham Granite or Duncan Alt -8 - I’m partial to the low end tightness I get from Alnico 8 mags although im mostly talking rythym tones here. Since I play both rythym and leads in my band is where I find the 12-15k pups give me the best of both worlds, just my experience.


Thanks for that.

I have my opinions about pickups, but I'm more interested in yours and others here at this moment.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

In the 80's it was considered high.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Well I've really only played one single pup shredder but it had a Duncan Invader in it and sounded pretty good to me, that pup is actually pretty versatile in a single pup guitar with some eq.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> Well I've really only played one single pup shredder but it had a Duncan Invader in it and sounded pretty good to me, that pup is actually pretty versatile in a single pup guitar with some eq.


Came in to post this.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> In the 80's it was considered high.


Mighta been considered high in the 80's myself?

I have a SD JB humbucker in a single coil strat that I really like.


----------



## hagfan (Apr 7, 2011)

Vinegar Brown Noser


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

MarkM said:


> I have a SD JB humbucker in a single coil strat that I really like.


JB is a pretty classic choice for sure.


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

Am I the first to suggest a Super Distortion???


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

fonziedog said:


> Am I the first to suggest a Super Distortion???


There was a sale of DiMarzios in here last night. A lot of SDs. All gone.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I put one together because I had an ancient Dimarzio X2N w/cream bobbins sitting around. The guitar is long gone, but I still have the pickup.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I selected a Vineham Granite with Alnico 8 mod.

The guitar body is with my daughter being painted now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Output isnt the whole story, which sometimes gets forgotten. A8's are fun!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

hagfan said:


> Vinegar Brown Noser


Is that a pickup suggestion, or are you insulting someone??


----------

